# What are your computer specs?



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Yeah I'm a bit too fixated on relatively superficial things like this, buuut I'm gonna make this thread anyway. Cause I'm trash. 

My specs:

4GB DDR3 RAM (I was thinking of getting another 4GB stick but I think my chipset only has a single-channel controller)
1.8-2.4GHz AMD A6-6310 (quad core)
800MHz Radeon R4 graphics with 512 MB RAM (taken from the system RAM)
1366x768 display
1TB HDD
Windows 10

Not great specs (far from it lol), but not terrible either. At least not for general usage. Certainly significantly better than my last laptop's specs. It's good enough for Unreal Engine 3 games at 720p and low settings with 30fps.


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

CPU: i7-6700k @ 4.4GHZ 
GPU: GTX 980 Ti MSI Gaming 6 OC'd @ 1401MHz 
Mobo: MSI Gaming M5 
RAM: 16GB DDR4 2400MHz 
PSU: Cooler Master V Series 1000W 
Storage: Samsung EVO 250GB SSD 
Storage: 1TB 7200RPM HDD 
Cooler: CM Hyper 212 EVO 
Fans: Noctua NF-A14 x5 
Case: Corsair Carbide 500r 
OS: Windows 10

Just upgraded to this in November from an i3-3220 and a GTX 660.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Built it 3 years ago:

Corsair case
i7-2700k OC
Radeon 7970
ASUS Mobo
32GB DDR3 1600 OC
1000w OCZ PSU
Samsung EVO 850 250GB
2x2TB HDD (Raid 1)
Corsair H100 Liquid Cooling

Picture of it next to my old one haha (Dell XPS 210)


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

CPU: Intel i5 3570K 3.4GHz
GPU: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 680 2GB
Mobo: Biostar TZ77A
RAM: G.Skill 8GB DDR3 1866MHz
PSU: SeaSonic SS-500ES 500W
Storage: Western Digital Black 2TB
Storage: Western Digital Green 500GB
OS: Windows Vista x64
Case: Cooler Master HAF 922
Display: Dell U2312HM 23"
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Yesterday I discovered this gaming laptop called the Acer Predator 15 which has specs that are as follows:

CPU: 2.6GHz Intel Core i7-6700HQ (up to 3.5GHz with Turbo Boost)
Graphics: Nvidia GeForce GTX 980M (4GB GDDR5 RAM), Intel HD Graphics 530
RAM: 32GB DDR4 (2133 MHz, expandable to 64GB)
Screen: 15.6-inch, 1,920 x 1,080 Active Matrix TFT Color LCD
Storage: 512GB PCIe NVME SSD, 1TB HDD (7,400 RPM)

Dayum that **** can almost run Fallout 4 in 4K at 30 fps.

And isn't 32GB of RAM a little absurd, let alone 64 GB?? I thought 8GB was enough for hardcore gaming. O_O


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

ShatteredGlass said:


> Yesterday I discovered this gaming laptop called the Acer Predator 15 which has specs that are as follows:
> 
> CPU: 2.6GHz Intel Core i7-6700HQ (up to 3.5GHz with Turbo Boost)
> Graphics: Nvidia GeForce GTX 980M (4GB GDDR5 RAM), Intel HD Graphics 530
> ...


Anything over about 16 will only help for 4+ threaded core, memory demanding things such as video encoding or compressing huge files. I hate laptops because they are never as good as desktops for the same price. They are focused heavily on low power, low heat activities and throttle down performance a ton because otherwise they will catch fire.


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

ShatteredGlass said:


> And isn't 32GB of RAM a little absurd, let alone 64 GB?? I thought 8GB was enough for hardcore gaming. O_O


Most games only need 8GB, but Batman Arkham Knight benefited quite a bit from having at least 12GB.

16GB-64GB is still unnecessary for gaming. It's more for editing.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

knightofdespair said:


> Anything over about 16 will only help for 4+ threaded core, memory demanding things such as video encoding or compressing huge files. I hate laptops because they are never as good as desktops for the same price.* They are focused heavily on low power, low heat activities and throttle down performance a ton because otherwise they will catch fire*.


The headline feature for this laptop on Acer's website is its 'advanced thermal technology'. 
http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/predator-15-series


> Don't get burned by the heat and pressure of hardcore gaming. Keep cool with advanced thermal technology.


I'm sure that tech comes at a hefty premium though, lol.

Sure enough, the model I mentioned starts at $2500 USD. Plus I don't believe you can upgrade laptops beyond adding more RAM?


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm upgrading from a crappy pre-built to this in the next few days:

CPU: i5 6400 2.7GHz
Mobo: Gigabyte GA-B150M-D3H 
RAM: Crucial DDR4 8GB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 1TB
Card: Radeon R9 380 G1 4GB
PSU: Zalman ZM550-XG 550W
Case: Corsair Carbide 200R (Black)


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

ShatteredGlass said:


> The headline feature for this laptop on Acer's website is its 'advanced thermal technology'.
> http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/predator-15-series
> 
> I'm sure that tech comes at a hefty premium though, lol.
> ...


The best 'thermal technology' in the world won't fit in the tight spaces laptops have, pretty much all of them demand throttling the CPU/Graphics a lot to keep everything from melting. For $2500 there are a lot of options for a much higher performance i7 maybe even the 2011 motherboard versions that feature quad channel memory.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

TuxedoChief said:


> I'm upgrading from a crappy pre-built to this in the next few days:
> 
> CPU: i5 6400 2.7GHz
> Mobo: Gigabyte GA-B150M-D3H
> ...


What are the pre-built's specs? Sorry just curious.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Damn you people have some badass specs. Where are the cheap laptop scrubs like me?


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

ShatteredGlass said:


> What are the pre-built's specs? Sorry just curious.


I'm gonna embarrass myself.

Core 2 Quad Q8300 (2.50GHz), 4GB RAM, 1TB HDD, and a Geforce GT 220.

I don't even know what Mobo or PSU this thing has. No SSD, and a crappy generic case. It served me well, But It's gonna be a great feeling putting it to rest.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

TuxedoChief said:


> I'm gonna embarrass myself.
> 
> Core 2 Quad Q8300 (2.50GHz), 4GB RAM, 1TB HDD, and a Geforce GT 220.
> 
> I don't even know what Mobo or PSU this thing has. No SSD, and a crappy generic case. It served me well, But It's gonna be a great feeling putting it to rest.


my laptop actually isn't all that far behind ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

i'm not sure on this but the Geforce GT 220 might actually be equal or possibly slower than my wimpy Radeon R4 lol


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Lenovo Laptop IdeaPad G780 

Intel Core i7 3632QM
6 GB Memory 
750 GB HDD 
NVIDIA GeForce GT 635M
17.3 inch display 

I bought new it from NewEgg about two years for around $650. 

I've looked around, and have not seen much better for that price range since that comes with a 17" display.. sure there are a few better systems, but the money just not seem worth the investment, I'll wait another couple of years to upgrade. I like retro gaming over newer games regardless, and I can play Skyrim, Everquest, RIFT, older expansions for wow , and run a lot of emulators so it works for me. I really do wish laptops had a standard for replaceable video cards, so we could upgrade them though. RIFT is playable, but only on medium graphics, I would like a bit more out of the game than that. 

I tend to hold on to computers for about four years now, before I upgrade. Hopefully, in the next two years I can find something in the $700 range that blows this laptop away.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

*I like overkill...*

My Rig: Voodoo Omen Extreme-Gamer X99

PSU: Corsair HX1000W Power Supply
Motherboard: ASUS X99-Deluxe (Revision 1.03)
Motherboard BIOS Revision: 1702
RAM: 32Gb Corsair Vengeance LPX Quad Channel DDR4 @ 2400Mhz, 1.2V DRAM Voltage
CPU: Intel Core-i7 5820K @ 4.2Ghz, 1.267V CPU Voltage
CPU Cooler: Custom Watercooling (CPU and Motherboard VRM)
GPU(s): ASUS Geforce GTX680 DirectCU-II TOP 2Gb x1
Audio Card: N/A
HDDs: Western Digital Caviar Green 1Tb
SSD: Corsair Neutron GTX 240Gb

Go here for pictures:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1563510/my-new-water-cooled-voodoo-omen


----------



## Genevievee (Jan 7, 2016)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> My Rig: Voodoo Omen Extreme-Gamer X99
> 
> PSU: Corsair HX1000W Power Supply
> Motherboard: ASUS X99-Deluxe (Revision 1.03)
> ...


Why do you need such a good pc to write code :nerd: .


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Built a super budget PC capable of ok gaming and general stuffs after my 5 year old craptop broke this Christmas. Cost around £350 (which is fairly cheap considering rip off Britain etc).

PSU: be quiet! 400W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power 
Motherboard: MSI H81M-P33 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
RAM: Kingston 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
CPU: Intel Pentium G3258 3.2GHz Dual-Core Processor (OC to 4GHz)
GPU(s): Palit GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB StormX OC Video Card
HDDs: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB
SSD: OCZ ARC 100 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
Case: Zalman ZM-T3 MicroATX Mini Tower Case
Monitor: Some old piece of **** I have had for years


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

It's an old dell piece of crap that i bough from my brother for a song.

It does what i need right now, but i'm saving money for an upgrade. I'm almost there.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Most of it is about three years old, give or take, with a newer video card and peripherals.

cpu: i7 3930k
ram: 32GB G.Skill
mobo: AsRock X79 Extreme, I think
psu: Corsair 1050W
video card: GTX 980
storage: a couple of 1TB WD HHDs for backups and what not, a handful of SSDs for the OS and games. Mostly Corsair and Kingston.
case: CM Storm Trooper
audio: Sound Blaster Z card
OS: Still Windows 7 x64
peripherals: Corsair K70 RGB keyboard, Corsair Scimitar mouse
monitors: My new primary is a BenQ 1ms 27" 144hz. I have two more 27"s on the sides - ASUS 1ms 1080p's. And the former third monitor is another 27" 1080p 1ms that sits in the closet now.


----------



## Pul5ar (Feb 15, 2012)

Intel Core i7 4770k
16GB Crucial Ballistix
Asus Sabertooth Z87
EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW
240GB Corsair GT SSD (Windows 10)
512GB Crucial MX100 SSD
500GB Seagate Momentus XT SSHD
750W XFX XTR PSU
Phanteks Enthoo Pro M
LG 27'' SIPS & LG 24'' 120Hz TN Monitors


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Genevievee said:


> Why do you need such a good pc to write code :nerd: .


This computer does double duty as a high-end gaming rig and programming rig. Plus I wanted a system that I would not have to replace for a long while. I want this to last at least 6 years from now, if not more.

My first computer build lasted me about 5 years before the motherboard died on it, so I decided to treat myself to an upgrade last summer.

Here was my first one: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5656689

This is what it first looked like when I upgraded: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/6160339

The pictures I posted are what it looks like now.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

knightofdespair said:


> Built it 3 years ago:
> 
> Corsair case
> i7-2700k OC
> ...


 Holy crap it looks like you have the exact same desk that I have! I can't see the whole thing in the pic but is that a desk with a metal frame and a large glass top?

I actually don't use mine anymore (it was just too big for this room) but that's a nice desk (hard to keep clean though). I don't remember where I bought it but I got mine sometime in the early 2000s, I think.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

CPU: Intel i5 3330 3 Ghz
MB: MSI Z77A-GD55
RAM: 12 GB DDR3 1600
HDD: 7 TB
SDD: 120 GB
NIC: Intel Gigabit CT
Graphics: AMD Radeon HD 7870
PSU: SeaSonic G-750 750 watt


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

You guys and your fancy rigs. I'm still rocking an ancient AMD Athlon 64 x2 3800+, 2 gigs of ram, a GeForce EVGA 450, an old Asus motherboard I had lying around and who knows what the model and wattage is on the psu cos I forgot lol.

But yeah, my ****s old


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Holy crap it looks like you have the exact same desk that I have! I can't see the whole thing in the pic but is that a desk with a metal frame and a large glass top?
> 
> I actually don't use mine anymore (it was just too big for this room) but that's a nice desk (hard to keep clean though). I don't remember where I bought it but I got mine sometime in the early 2000s, I think.


Oh that was my old desk. I have one from IKEA now, a huge dark wood one. I don't remember where that glass one came from, it originally came as a corner desk with 2 pieces then I took one side off, then eventually the whole thing ended up in the trash when I had to move.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S09000500/


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

knightofdespair said:


> Oh that was my old desk. I have one from IKEA now, a huge dark wood one. I don't remember where that glass one came from, it originally came as a corner desk with 2 pieces then I took one side off, then eventually the whole thing ended up in the trash when I had to move.


 Hmmm. Maybe it was just a similar style made by the same company. Mine definitely wasn't made for a corner and was one piece. I just recognized the tubular metal parts.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Hmmm. Maybe it was just a similar style made by the same company. Mine definitely wasn't made for a corner and was one piece. I just recognized the tubular metal parts.


Probably could be bought without that... I think we bought it in 2003 or so. I don't think IKEA was around here then but can't remember where else we would have gone. It was pretty minimalist, went well with a small computer in an apartment with a kid. Now I have a much larger computer and no kids so a lot more junk piled on there as well. I'm looking at one of these babies now, but to buy that I gotta buy a new graphics card, mobo, cpu, ram, and the rest... trying to talk myself into it.

http://www.amazon.com/Dell-UltraSharp-34-Inch-LED-Lit-Monitor/dp/B00PXYRMPE


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Charmeleon said:


> You guys and your fancy rigs. I'm still rocking an ancient *AMD Athlon 64 x2 3800+*, 2 gigs of ram, a GeForce EVGA 450, an old Asus motherboard I had lying around and who knows what the model and wattage is on the psu cos I forgot lol.
> 
> But yeah, my ****s old


lol still a LOT better than the equivalent Pentium Ds of the day.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I bought one of these as well and I'm replacing some of the ****ty parts for cheap. For about $100 can toss in a q9400, max out the ram, and add an SSD. Also looking at the GT 730 video card but not 100% sure it will work. I got it to tinker with game programming again, since the last time I really messed around with it Borland C++ was the main program and directx didn't exist.

http://www.amazon.com/Dell-Optiplex-Professional-Processor-Performance/dp/B00AX979AW


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

CPU: Intel Core i5-4690K OC @ 4GHz (w/Arctic Freezer 13)
GPU: ASUS GTX770 OC @ 1110MHz DirectCU II
MB: ASRock Z97M-ITX/AC (w/TPM 1.2)
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB
SSD: Samsung EVO 250GB
HD: Seagate 1TB
PSU: Corsair CX500M
Case: Thermaltake Mini-ITX Cube


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K
HSF: Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B
GPU: PNY GTX 980
MOBO: Shuttle Z77R5
RAM: 32GB Crucial Ballistix
SSD: 256GB Plextor mSATA
ODD: LG BH14NS40
WIFI: Intel Ultimate-N 6300
PSU: Seasonic SS-760XP2
Case: Cooler Master Elite 130

I believe this rig is 3 years old. I have a HP 27xi monitor. I love that monitor but it's prematurely failing. I currently use an HP 2311xi I got almost 4 years ago.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I saw this yesterday, I think it still only pushes 40 Gb/sec which is barely over PCIE 1.0 standard.

http://www.theverge.com/2016/1/9/10740626/gaming-laptop-razer-blade-stealth-core-ces-2016


----------



## Raulz (Jan 11, 2016)

I would but my computer is quite shy about that sort of thing.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Computer: MSI MS-7918
CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K (Haswell-DT Refresh, C0)
4000 MHz (40.00x100.0) @ 800 MHz (8.00x100.0)
Motherboard: MSI Z97 GAMING 3 MS-7918
Chipset: Intel Z97
Memory: 20480 MBytes @ 900 MHz, 11.0-11-11-27
- 8192 MB PC17000 DDR3 SDRAM - G Skill F3-2133C11-8GXL
- 2048 MB PC12800 DDR3 SDRAM - Patriot Memory (PDP Systems) 1600EL Series
- 8192 MB PC17000 DDR3 SDRAM - G Skill F3-2133C11-8GXL
- 2048 MB PC12800 DDR3 SDRAM - Patriot Memory (PDP Systems) 1600EL Series
Graphics: GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 970
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970, 4096 MB GDDR5 SDRAM
Drive: ADATA SX900, 250.1 GB, Serial ATA 6Gb/s @ 6Gb/s
Drive: ST2000DM001-1CH164, 1953.5 GB, Serial ATA 6Gb/s @ 6Gb/s
Drive: ST31000524AS, 976.8 GB, Serial ATA 6Gb/s @ 6Gb/s
Drive: ST2000DM001-1CH164, 1953.5 GB, Serial ATA 6Gb/s @ 6Gb/s
Drive: ADATA SX900, 250.1 GB, Serial ATA 6Gb/s @ 6Gb/s
Sound: Intel 9-series Chipset - High Definition Audio Controller [A0]
Sound: NVIDIA GM204 - High Definition Audio Controller
Network: Killer e2200 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
OS: Microsoft Windows 10 Home Build 10586

The SSD drives are raided.


----------



## Owl Eyes (May 23, 2011)

Intel i5 4690k processor 3.5 ghz
gtx 960 graphics card
msi z97 gaming 5 motherboard
12 gigs of ram
2 tb hard drive

all piled into an Enthro pro case


----------



## Vaust (Feb 12, 2012)

My computer is real crap.

AMD Phenom quad core 2.5ghz processor
4GB DDR2 RAM. I forget the speed but I know it's bad. 1200mhz?
Radeon 6850

I really want to upgrade it because I stream from my Xbox One and Playstation 4 and I'd love to start streaming from PC as well and I've played WoW for 11 years and I really don't think I'm going to be able to play WoW anymore with this computer I already get 15 fps on low and it's only going to get worse in Legion. The problem is I don't really have a lot of money to upgrade it with.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Vaust said:


> My computer is real crap.
> 
> AMD Phenom quad core 2.5ghz processor
> 4GB DDR2 RAM. I forget the speed but I know it's bad. 1200mhz?
> ...


WoW isn't particularly demanding, so I'd expect a graphics card like yours to run it easily at ultra settings...? 15 FPS at low settings is more along the lines of what I'd expect out of something like a Baytrail Intel Atom chip, not a processor that's a similar speed to mine and a graphics card that isn't drastically slower than the one in the Xbox One...


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn (Jul 25, 2014)

Operating System
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit SP1
CPU
AMD Phenom II X4 965 58 °C
Deneb 45nm Technology
RAM
16.0GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 667MHz (9-9-9-24)
Motherboard
ASRock 870 Extreme3 (CPUSocket) 33 °C
Graphics
ASUS VS238 ([email protected])
ASUS VS238 ([email protected])
1024MB ATI AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series (ATI) 64 °C
Storage
298GB Seagate ST3320620AS ATA Device (SATA) 29 °C
Optical Drives
ATAPI iHDS118 7 ATA Device
Audio
Realtek High Definition Audio


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

i got computer beautiful on the outside , but not much bride inside

chinese made 700 horsepower PSU
z97 based asus motherboard , only one 16x pci express **** , ;(
4970 non-k cpu based
three fans 
one cooler master v6 cpu fan 
no actual overclocking 
asus r9 270XD
server case 
LG tv 40 inch , couldn't afford to buy 3d , was lil bit more expensive , only lil bit 

and that's it


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

My APU is only an A6 dual core. I'm thinking I should probably grab at least an A8 quad core if the prices ever come down. It seems like processors never really come down until they're so beyond obsolete that you can't even use them anymore. I should also probably upgrade my wireless card. It's some crappy one that came with a storebought PC and I just ended up using it because the USB dongles just don't work well for me for some reason.

My MB is a rock solid Gigabyte with the premium audio and a BIOS I actually like so I have no intentions of changing motherboards just for a different processor socket. I'll run this one until it fries and just upgrade the APU every now and then.


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

CPU: Intel i7-5960X 8-Core
GPU: 980TI OC 6GB (2 Way SLI)
Mobo: Asus X99-A
RAM: Corsair Vegeance LPX 32GB DDR4
Storage: WD Black 4TB 
Case: Cosmos II I believe it's called.
Power Supply: EVGA SuperNOVA 1200W
OS: Windows 10

Never really thought about an SSD as I've always found my pc fast enough, and I never play games anyways.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I saw this motherboard today, might be the shiniest piece of tech porn I ever saw.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132506


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Repix said:


> Never really thought about an SSD as I've always found my pc fast enough, and I never play games anyways.


They make a big difference, especially the m.2 ones.


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

Repix said:


> CPU: Intel i7-5960X 8-Core
> GPU: 980TI OC 6GB (2 Way SLI)
> Mobo: Asus X99-A
> RAM: Corsair Vegeance LPX 32GB DDR4
> ...


well damn. what DO you do with it? and I thought I was bad :laugh:


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Repix said:


> CPU: Intel i7-5960X 8-Core
> GPU: 980TI OC 6GB (2 Way SLI)
> Mobo: Asus X99-A
> RAM: Corsair Vegeance LPX 32GB DDR4
> ...


And you're a 'lonely game dev'? A computer like that could play literally any game on the market in ultra settings @ 4k! xD


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Arcases said:


> i got computer beautiful on the outside , *but not much bride inside*
> 
> chinese made 700 horsepower PSU
> z97 based asus motherboard , only one 16x pci express **** , ;(
> ...


Nah that's actually not bad. I'm pretty sure the Radeon R9 270 (the card yours is based on) is about as powerful as the 1GHz version of the PS4 GPU, which is underclocked to about 800 MHz on the PS4. Not sure about specs like RAM speed and whether you have a HDD or an SSD though.


----------



## Vaust (Feb 12, 2012)

ShatteredGlass said:


> WoW isn't particularly demanding, so I'd expect a graphics card like yours to run it easily at ultra settings...? 15 FPS at low settings is more along the lines of what I'd expect out of something like a Baytrail Intel Atom chip, not a processor that's a similar speed to mine and a graphics card that isn't drastically slower than the one in the Xbox One...


I don't think it's the graphics card that's the problem. It's my CPU, RAM and cheap mobo that I mostly need to upgrade. I think it's mainly the CPU bottlenecking it.


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

CPU: Intel i7m-3537U Quad core
GPU: 740m
Resolution: 1366x768
Brand: Asus
RAM: 8GB
Storage: 1TB
OS: Windows 10/Linux (Dual boot)

Not a brilliant gaming rig. I really need to get an upgrade. :|


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Vaust said:


> I don't think it's the graphics card that's the problem. It's my CPU, RAM and cheap mobo that I mostly need to upgrade. I think it's mainly the CPU bottlenecking it.


hm. Have you made sure your drivers are all up to date? That can really make a difference.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Qolselanu said:


> CPU: Intel i5 3570K 3.4GHz
> GPU: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 680 2GB
> Mobo: Biostar TZ77A
> RAM: G.Skill 8GB DDR3 1866MHz
> ...


Windows Vista? Why Vista?


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

ShatteredGlass said:


> Windows Vista? Why Vista?


Eh, with patches Vista and Windows 7 are pretty much the same underneath. They work.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Qolselanu said:


> Eh, with patches Vista and Windows 7 are pretty much the same underneath. They work.


I was originally under the impression that Vista was forever stuck on Direct X 10, but upon conducting a quick google search, I now know that that's not the case, lol.

Also just as a comment about Windows Vista; I think Vista looks a bit nicer than 7 does. Superficial thing, I know, just felt like commenting.  You wouldn't think Vista was released in 2006. I wouldn't, anyway. Maybe it's the fact that Windows 7 is so commonly used that makes it look rather generic by comparison.


----------



## InFlames (Nov 20, 2015)

I can build, repair, fix PC's and used to be into keeping them up to date and realized I never gamed on them so it doesn't matter if the thing is 3 or 4 years old (though a SSD is now a must), My graphics card is ancient. 

I'm more into coding and hacking now so the only time a fast processor comes in handy is when I'm trying to brute force something.


----------



## Chris444 (Jan 13, 2016)

CPU: i7 3770K
CPU HSF: Zalman cnps12x
Mobo: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H
RAM: 16gb G-Skill Ares DDR3 1600mhz
GPU: EVGA GTX 670
PSU: Antec Signature Series SG-850 850W
Storage: 1TB Samsung EVO 840 SSD
Sound Card: HT Omega Claro Halo w/ OPA627AU op-amps
OS: Windows 10 x64
Case: Silverstone Raven Rv02
Display: Samsung 23" XL2370

Have had this setup for a while (except for SSD) and it's been rock solid and treated me pretty well.


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

ChrisPCD said:


> well damn. what DO you do with it? and I thought I was bad :laugh:


Well I make games and test them on it 
Render videos and such.

Also 3d rendering and such


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Gosh, all you people have such badass computers lol. Where mah fellow laptop/pre-built homies at.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

I use to be into PC stuff. Wasted a lot of $$. Got old fast. Short-lived gaming. I still have an Antec full tower DF-85 I believe w/ a Seasonic 850 watt PSU, but downgraded a few things like the motherboard, RAM, video card. I had a $300 motherboard years ago. Waste of $$.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Intel Core i7-2600K
8GB RAM at 1600 MHz
nVidia GTX 580
Western Digital 1 TB at 7200 RPM


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Spend a healthy portion of your time with keyboard, mouse & screen?*

Scary. I start the day that way and end it the same too.

21.5-inch (1920 x 1080)

ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT 256 MB graphics
8 GB 800 MHz DDR2 FB-DIMM
2 x 2.8 GHz Quad-Core Intel Xeon

good enuff for me


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Core2quad q6600 CPU
Asrock G41m-vs3 Motherboard
8gb DDR3 Ram
AMD 7970 video card
500w corsair 80+ PSU
60gb + 120gb SSD
Early 2000s era case


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

Just built this one a couple days ago:

CPU: Intel Core i3-3240
HSF: Zalman CNPS 5X
GPU: Asus GT 720 2GB
MOBO: Asus P8Z68 Deluxe Gen3
RAM: 16GB Crucial Ballistix
HDD: 1TB Hitachi/500GB Hitachi/60GB Seagate
ODD: LG WH16NS40
WIFI: Belkin F7D2102
PSU: Antec Earthwatts 500D (I think)
Case: ???Microcenter special...

My old school games/apps pc.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

twitchy666 said:


> Scary. I start the day that way and end it the same too.
> 
> 21.5-inch (1920 x 1080)
> 
> ...


So you have 2 quad core Xeons? How does that work?


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

ShatteredGlass said:


> So you have 2 quad core Xeons? How does that work?


dual socket motherboard. the cpus interact with each other directly.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

ChrisPCD said:


> dual socket motherboard. the cpus interact with each other directly.


So it's like an octa core CPU?


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

ShatteredGlass said:


> So it's like an octa core CPU?


Well It _would _be. I'd like some details about his rig myself. :nerd:
You know there's a 14 core Xeon out. I'm sure you can put at least two on a single motherboard. :laugh:


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

ChrisPCD said:


> Well It _would _be. I'd like some details about his rig myself. :nerd:
> You know there's a 14 core Xeon out. I'm sure you can put at least two on a single motherboard.


Wow lol. Though I doubt many (if any) programs are optimized to effectively use 14 cores in parallel, let alone 28. :lol


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

Well, I'm planning to upgrade in the future, but here are my current specs:

CPU: Intel i7 3770
GPU: GTX 760
RAM: 12GB @ 799 MHz
HDD: 2TB


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Intel i5-3570k 
Gigabyte Z77-DS3H
MSI 970 4GB Gaming
Corsair Vengeance 8GB RAM 
Hitachi 1TB 
Corsair CX600
BenQ LED 21.5' HD


----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

CPU - G3258 @ 4.2 - cracking little budget chip 
GPU - 7950 @ 1ghz
RAM - 8gb
HD - 2.5tb
Mobo - Gigabyte gaming 3


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

CPU:*Motorola 6800*
RAM:*0.13MB*
Screen Resolution:*512x342
*Operating System:*Macintosh *


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

CPU: i3-4130
RAM: 8GB 1333 DDR3 HyperX Blu
GPU: Sapphire HD 7770
HD: 1TB WD Blue

Nothing fancy (it's still in a HP case).
It gets the job done.


----------



## lonelybreaker (Sep 18, 2014)

case- cooler maste HAF-X
cpu- i5 3570k
cooler-corsairH100
Ram-2x8 Corsair vengance 1600mhz
Motherboard-ASUS SABERTOOTHZ77
GPU1-EVGA 980ti classifed
GPU2-Inno3d 980ti Hybrid Black
Powersupply-corsairHX1000w
Harddrive OS-Samsung 840evo 250gb
Harddrive storage-Western Digital Black 1TB
Keybord-some ****y one
Mouse- EVGA Torqu X10 carbon
Display-samsung 48inch 4k tv. hdmi 2.0

still having ****ing issues with this setup. fml


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

Case: HAF-932
CPU: i5-2500K @ 4ghz
Cooler: Kraken x40
RAM: 16gb of g.skill something @ something mhz
Mobo: An old Gigabyte Z68
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 970 
PSU: Corsair TX750
Drives: WD Black (I think) 1 GB, WD Blue (I think) 750 GB, 2 840 evo's, 120gb and 250gb
Keyboard: Steelseries Apex
Mouse: Logitech G500. I've gone through like 3 of these, I don't want to get adjusted to a different mouse. Looks like it's since been replaced by the G500s though.
1080p ASUS monitor from circa 2010


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Case: Fractal Design Define R4
CPU: i5-6500
Mobo: Asus B150M-A D4 
RAM: 16gb ddr4 
GPU: MSI Radeon R9 390
PSU: Thermaltake Tough Power 750

Some 2gb HDD

Keyboard: Corsair Strafe with Cherry MX red switches.
Mouse: Steelseries Kinzu v2

Dual screen setup.


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

My system:

CPU: Intel i5 6600K
Cooler: Scythe Grand Kama Cross
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z170-HD3P
Ram: 16GB DDR4 HyperX Fury
GPU: AMD Radeon HD7870 2GB
PSU: Corsair CX500
Drives: Samsung 840 Pro SSD 128GB + 3TB WD HDD, Random DVD Burner

So yeah, the graphics card is pretty old but still sufficient since I play only World of tanks at the moment.


----------



## Thade (Apr 16, 2012)

I built this 2 years ago and it was my first build. It took me like a week because I kept getting pissed off. 

Case: Cooler Master CM Trooper
CPU: Intel i5-4670K
Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo
Mobo: Asus Maximus VII
GPU: MSI GTX 760
Ram: 16GB DDR3 GSkill Ripjaws
PSU: Seasonic 850W
Drives: Samsung 840 Pro SSD 128GB + 1TB WD Black 
Mouse: Roccat XTD


----------

